# All Breeders!



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ok i have a few questions, because i have read alot of different things, and i want to try the most popular, and effective techniques.

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?

2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.

3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?

4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?

5. Do you heavily feed them?

6. What is the temp. of your tank?

If i missed something, or you do something else, please explain. Thank you, and please, only post if you have experince with breeding.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow not even 1 post


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

1) Dry season Ph5, and during rainy season(large water changes) I bring it up to about ph6.

2)I don't use peat but I have huge pieces of drift wood to tint the water and lower ph.

3) To simulate the dry season i don't do water changes and let the ph lower by itself until its about 5ph and 200+ppm. I then start with large water changes twice or 3 times a week keeping my ph around 6. Water changes always with water about the same as tank temp.

4)I raised babies and threw them in with my large shoal at about 8 months old. they started breeding with the rest at about 1 year old.

5)after each water change I give them a large feeding and smaller feedings in between. almost every day they get somthing. In the dry season they are fed once a week.

6)78deg lower or higher didn't seem to affect them has much as water changes and food.

The males will start there nest after the first water change. usually 6-14 days a female will join the male and huff the graval together, then eggs the next day. the male takes care of them after that.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

are u breedin? or attemptin too?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

*healthy rb's will breed in many conditions, for most owners, it usually just happens.*

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?
*high 6's*

2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.
*both on different occasions*

3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?
*yes, cold water*

4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?
*they were around 3-4 yrs old when I got them, and bred a couple of months later*

5. Do you heavily feed them?
*maybe once a week*

6. What is the temp. of your tank?
*around 80-82*

If i missed something, or you do something else, please explain. Thank you, and please, only post if you have experince with breeding.
[/quote]


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?
*7.6*

2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.
*None used just bare gravel*

3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?
*No*

4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?
*Only a few months. I purchase adults and pair my breeders*

5. Do you heavily feed them?
*maybe once a week*

6. What is the temp. of your tank?
*around 80-82*


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

thx for all the info guys, and if anyone else wants to tell about thier methods that would be great.

oh and i am attempting to


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

My info's pretty much the same as mantis and Hollywood, but a little slightly different.

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?
*6.5*

2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.
*None, just gravel and a few center pieces like big rocks and driftwoods.*

3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?
*At first, but not anymore. Cold to warm water works best for me.*

4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?
*Some I had for approx. 2 yrs, and others i traded/sold for adults. Sorta mix-n-match and later they pair up.*

5. Do you heavily feed them?
*Nope, just my regular feedings..which is twice a week.*

6. What is the temp. of your tank?
*approx. 80-82*


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?
*6.0+*
2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.
*none*
3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?
*Haven't noticed them spawn after a water change but I am sure it will stimulate them, as compared to dirty water*
4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?
*They were about 6 months old when I got them and I have had them for 1 year*
5. Do you heavily feed them?
Not at all, just a mix of chicken, cichlid pellots, shrimp(grocery store bought), flakes, beef heart, blood worms, and brine shrimp*
6. What is the temp. of your tank?
*75-79


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

hey how bright are the lights on your tanks? what i mean is did you dim them at all?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

no, they will usually do the dance at night anyways.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

1. What is the ph in your breeding tank?
currently 6.4, constant b/t 6-6.4

2. Do you use any kind of suppliments? i.e. black water extract, peat extract, etc.
no supplements, 125 gallon, large sized gravel, no tank light, filtered window light- (towel over 1/2 tank b/c they are so skittish and they injure themselves and bust stuff when you come in the room)

3. Does water changes help them to spawn for you?, if so do you add hot or cold?
Water changes always make it happen in spring, consistent temp with tank

4. How long have you had your P's before they started to breed?
Think they were 5 years at first breeding

5. Do you heavily feed them?
Sometimes maybe......define heavy

6. What is the temp. of your tank?
78


----------

